# What happened in Central America?



## longknife

*Before I get to the article that brought this up, it’s worthwhile remembering that the entire area was part of the Spanish conquest. That for several centuries, no decisions about anything were made at the local level. The cost of a nail was determined by a fiat from the court in Madrid.*


*When Spain lost control, local governors or leading power brokers took over, quickly assuming dictatorial power.*


*Thus, we come to this:*

_When colonized countries ousted their Western overlords, progressives hoped the injustice within those countries would end. It didn’t. Local strongmen repurposed criminal justice systems to serve themselves. The abuse of state power turned out to be a human problem, not a colonial one. To this day, in many places, police have no idea how to investigate crimes. They’re trained to do what regimes want: crowd control, counterterrorism, and VIP security. _

*In other words, police don’t know how to uphold the laws because there aren’t any. At least not any laws that actually mean anything.*


*The only laws are what the local leaders say they are.*


*No wonder so many are fleeing there to come here.*


*And sadly, many of the gangsters are coming with them.*

_Initially, progressives thought they could drive out abuses by helping governments pass laws. But that didn’t work, because law, like food or medicine, requires an effective delivery system. Slavery has been outlawed everywhere. And yet, Haugen points out, millions of people around the world are still held in slavery._

_You can’t just do good. You have to grapple with evil. “The World Bank now is doing these massive projects in countries where there’s no functioning justice system,” says Haugen. “They did a $400 million project, building a road that was going to have transformational effects in a part of Uganda that’s quite remote. What happens when you build a massive road? You send massive numbers of men to go build it. What do massive numbers of men do in an area where there’s no law enforcement? They sexually assault the women and children.” The crime wave resulting from that project became so horrific that the project had to be stopped. _

*This and very much more is* @ The Root Cause of Global Poverty Isn’t a Lack of Food or Education


----------



## Unkotare

You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?


he knows that--why are you trying to be a jerk--again? 
so what the f is your point??


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?





> *When Spain lost control, local governors or leading power brokers took over, quickly assuming dictatorial power.*


this was in the OP !!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?


did you even read the OP????!!!!!


----------



## Likkmee

Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.


----------



## Unkotare

Likkmee said:


> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.




This kind of nonsense ^^^^^ is how trolls prevent any meaningful discussions. Congratulations, troll.


----------



## Likkmee

Unkotare said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of nonsense ^^^^^ is how trolls prevent any meaningful discussions. Congratulations, troll.
Click to expand...

I've lived in Central and South america since 1987. You sweet pea ?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Likkmee said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of nonsense ^^^^^ is how trolls prevent any meaningful discussions. Congratulations, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in Central and South america since 1987. You sweet pea ?
Click to expand...

what country if you dont mind me askin?....


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When Spain lost control, local governors or leading power brokers took over, quickly assuming dictatorial power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was in the OP !!!!!!!
Click to expand...



That was about 200 years ago, genius.


----------



## harmonica

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Spain gave up its Central American colonies kind of a long time ago, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When Spain lost control, local governors or leading power brokers took over, quickly assuming dictatorial power.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this was in the OP !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was about 200 years ago, genius.
Click to expand...

it's right there in the OP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

OP conveniently left out the multi decades of U.S. military and clandestine interventions in the internal political affairs of the Central American countries.  ...


----------



## Unkotare

Likkmee said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of nonsense ^^^^^ is how trolls prevent any meaningful discussions. Congratulations, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in Central and South america since 1987.
Click to expand...



You think that validates idiotic statements like those above? There are many racist idiots in the US who have lived here all their lives. It does nothing to validate their idiotic statements either.


----------



## MerlinMagus

Likkmee said:


> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.



It’s a inherited Spanish mind set. That’s all. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jitss617

What happend is they invaded America...


----------



## José

Jitss617 said:


> What happend is they invaded America...



Who's stopping America from deporting them all besides herself?


----------



## Jitss617

José said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happend is they invaded America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's stopping America from deporting them all besides herself?
Click to expand...

Democrats who need slaves


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Jitss617*
> Democrats who need slaves



Last time I checked Democrats were american politicians put in power by milions of american citizens so nobody is preventing America from enforcing her laws but herself.


----------



## Jitss617

José said:


> Originally posted by *Jitss617*
> Democrats who need slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked Democrats were american politicians put in power by milions of american citizens so nobody is preventing America from enforcing her laws but herself.
Click to expand...

Ok well let’s teach the Ills of the Democrat party in our schools. Or just teach American history properly and  teach American exceptionalism


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

José said:


> Originally posted by *Jitss617*
> Democrats who need slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked Democrats were american politicians put in power by milions of american citizens so nobody is preventing America from enforcing her laws but herself.
Click to expand...


When was the last time you checked? Last time I checked you were spouting antisemitic nonsense. JoseB.


----------



## José

Anyone who refuses to suck a zionist monster cock is an "antisemite" to you.


----------



## Likkmee

Jitss617 said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happend is they invaded America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's stopping America from deporting them all besides herself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats who need slaves
Click to expand...

Yup. They would love master carpenters in the north for 8-10 an hour as apposed to 25-40.
I now guys here who charge $100-130/ft to build a house and pay SERIOUS master craftsman $4 $4.50. 
A general foreman on multiple sites has a company truck, gas card and $6 if he's lucky. No insulation or fancy double pane shit. No metal doors. No fancy copper pipes. They build it all on site ! Granite too.


----------



## Jitss617

Likkmee said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happend is they invaded America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's stopping America from deporting them all besides herself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats who need slaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. They would love master carpenters in the north for 8-10 an hour as apposed to 25-40.
> I now guys here who charge $100-130/ft to build a house and pay SERIOUS master craftsman $4 $4.50.
> A general foreman on multiple sites has a company truck, gas card and $6 if he's lucky. No insulation or fancy double pane shit. No metal doors. No fancy copper pipes. They build it all on site ! Granite too.
Click to expand...

Dems are openly admitting they want cheap brown labor lol amazing


----------



## expat_panama

longknife said:


> ... police don’t know how to uphold the laws because there aren’t any  ...


 That's crazy, sounds like something coming from a person who's never been in Central America and never plans to visit.

If that's your case then it's probably for the best.   Sometimes foreigners come to Panama w/ that attitude and soon find out that unlike the anarchy in the U.S., immigration laws are enforced w/ a skill that's swift and sure.   Anyone who looks foreign can get stopped by a cop any time and be required to show proof of legality.  Failure is deportation.  Any disrespect to the official results in an additional fine or imprisonment.  Nothing like the willful chaos and corruption in the U.S.

There's example after example --like the way former corrupt elected officials here go to jail in contrast to how in the U.S. the crooks run for re-election --and then even attempt a coup if they lose.  Bottom line here is the fact that the U.S. has a _lot _to learn from Latin America.


----------



## longknife

expat_panama said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... police don’t know how to uphold the laws because there aren’t any  ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy, sounds like something coming from a person who's never been in Central America and never plans to visit.
> 
> If that's your case then it's probably for the best.   Sometimes foreigners come to Panama w/ that attitude and soon find out that unlike the anarchy in the U.S., immigration laws are enforced w/ a skill that's swift and sure.   Anyone who looks foreign can get stopped by a cop any time and be required to show proof of legality.  Failure is deportation.  Any disrespect to the official results in an additional fine or imprisonment.  Nothing like the willful chaos and corruption in the U.S.
> 
> There's example after example --like the way former corrupt elected officials here go to jail in contrast to how in the U.S. the crooks run for re-election --and then even attempt a coup if they lose.  Bottom line here is the fact that the U.S. has a _lot _to learn from Latin America.
Click to expand...


I did not refer to Panama..
Nor to Costa Rica where a democracy is working very well with far less corruption than elsewhere.
We are dealing with lawlessness in Nicaragua, El Salvador, Honduras, and Guatemala.


----------



## expat_panama

longknife said:


> ....I did not refer to Panama.  Nor to Costa Rica...


Good of you to clarify that, a lot of folks would have gotten that impression that the way you began this thread--

*What happened in Central America?*





_When colonized countries ousted their Western overlords, progressives hoped the injustice within those countries would end. It didn’t. Local strongmen repurposed criminal justice systems to serve themselves. The abuse of state power turned out to be a human problem, not a colonial one. To this day, in many places, police have no idea how to investigate crimes. They’re trained to do what regimes want: crowd control, counterterrorism, and VIP security. _

*In other words, police don’t know how to uphold the laws because there aren’t any... 
*​---meant that we were talking about all of Central America.   It's good that we're now clear that comparing Panama to Nicaragua is a bit like comparing Chicago Illinois to Crawford Texas.   Not a lot in common.


----------



## Penelope

What is happening in central America is due to nationalism due to conservative leaders and Evangelicals and Israel.  Israel is now sending in 1000 military to squash the demonstrators in Honduras.
1,000 Israeli Soldiers To Arrive in Honduras to Train Troops, Police on Border Protection




Honduras agrees to advance Jerusalem embassy move

Jan 2019
---------------------------------
oh my that looks like the Pres of Honduras with Bibi and Pompeo, all smiling.

tramp wants his wall and Pres. of Honduras and Israel are going to make sure he gets it.


----------



## Likkmee

Harry Dresden said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central America is a group of countries still run by conquistadors(oligarchs).
> The citizenry are mud people. Uneducated slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of nonsense ^^^^^ is how trolls prevent any meaningful discussions. Congratulations, troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived in Central and South america since 1987. You sweet pea ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what country if you dont mind me askin?....
Click to expand...

Plural.
Teguchi and Roatan. Shitholes
San Juan del Sur.Nicaragua. Paradise---better than Cabo
Panama. Boquete. Real nice.Up in the hills a bit. Lotsa cut flowers for export to Uhmarrykan funerals
Currently Alejuala province on rio Celeste. Nice and expensive.Middle of nowhere


----------

